# Professional brush recommendations?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm getting mixed reviews on how awesome the Chris Christensen brushes may be (and I'll admit that their price for a BRUSH makes me cringe). I'll pay it if it really is worth it, but how are the All Systems and Vellus brushes?

Also, what size brush should I get? They list them as 35MM and what not. Is that the size of the PINS, or the head of the brush? I'm guessing that I really don't need pins that are an inch long either?

Help would be appreciated, as I'm trying to purchase higher quality equipment.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I do like the fact that CC brushes have pins that are ground down so as not to scratch the dogs' skin. But I had a major problem with mine: the pins all sunk in! I literally have to pull them out one by one! I was a little appalled at having to do that for a $30 brush!

I bought a metal pin brush designed for humans, but I forgot the brand name. I LOVE it. I now save it for "clean" dogs (after baths, and when prepping for shows), and use my CC brush for "dirty" dogs (everyday use). I'll get back to you on the brand name, since I am too lazy to get up and look.

I have not used Vellus or #1 All Systems, so I cannot comment on them.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard the Chris Christensen brushes are really good. The most popular ones on the forums I go to seem to be Mason Pearson's boar bristle brushes. But if the Christensen brushes' prices make you cringe that your gonna cry when you see the prices of the Mason Pearson ones LOL. I think the Chris chisstisan ones are in the $35-55 range. The Mason ones are like $150 and up. I've also heard awesome things about the Mars Coat King. Alot of show breeders use them. I have a knock off one from Four Paws and I'm amazed at how much hair it gets off. Tons more than the furminator. There's one by Oster called the "Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake" on amazon that gets like 5/5 stars from 45 reviews for around $28. Sorry, I don't know anything about the other brush brands you mentioned or the sizes but just wanted to throw those things out there!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Erin  Actually, I'm not looking for brushes that remove hair really (last thing you want with your show dogs is lack of hair xD), but rather finishing brushes and the like.

I don't need boar bristle brushes or anything (They're usually used on super hard coated or short hair breeds, which I don't have), just good quality pin brushes. Undercoat rakes pull out coat, which isn't what I want to do.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh ok no prob! I don't know too much about dog grooming, I usually just drop my girl in at the groomers and let them work their magic! I'm surprised though at the fact those style brush's aren't the right kind. The people who recommended them are cavalier king charles spaniel owners (longish cottony soft coat) and under the grooming forum, everyone talks about the boar bristle brushes and the Mars Coat King rake as being the 'IT' tools of owners of show dogs. I've used the knock off rake alot on mine and all it seems to do is just pull out the dead hair of the undercoat. But then I don't know what kind of dog you have, so maybe this is a Cavalier thing


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> 've used the knock off rake alot on mine and all it seems to do is just pull out the dead hair of the undercoat.


That's because that's what it's designed to do ^_^



> But then I don't know what kind of dog you have, so maybe this is a Cavalier thing


I exhibit German Shepherd Dogs 

The coat of a Cavalier is very soft, and so they use very different grooming tools to avoid damaging the hair. Shepherds are supposed to have a relatively hard coat to the touch, easily separated, with a thick undercoat. Pin brushes and slickers are most often used on these dogs.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Gotcha-thanks for clarifying! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I absolutely love my CC brush, I don't have a pin brush but an ionic palm brush for my bullies and it works great for what I use it for. But if I ever need a pin brush, I would probably go with CC.


----------

